# Partner visa - wait for more than 2 years and no reply.



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, everyone.

Thank for seeing my thread.

I married my wife, who is Australian citizen, in March 2010, but it took me half year to decide whether I'll stay here or back to my country with my wife and finally, I lodged my form in November 2010 by myself with all required document and received my bridging visa 2 days after.

I'was waiting for 22 months and no answers from immigration at all . I called them in August 2012 to remind them is there any problem with my case and 1 week later, my case officer called me& my wife for an interview a day after. When we come to Sydney Immigration office, we spent nearly 3 hours in her office with hundreds of questions from her assistant coz of my CO 's absence and this lady told us to wait for a result coz she needs to wait for permission.

I got my TR (uk820) in October 2012 (nearly 23 moths waiting) and in the letter to confirm my TR, they said shortly before deadline, which is 2 years from my logding date (only 32 days left ), i'll hear from them to submit more documents that only happens after I got TR only ( ????) >:<

And now, Feb 2013, I still not hear anything from them again.
What should I do in my case? Should I call them to remind or wait or send them everything in check list without remind.

Many thanks,


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

After getting TR you are eligible for PR in 2 years from the time you applied. 

You should try and contact them, since it's been almost 3 years since you lodged your application, but waiting times have gotten really long the past couple years because of changes in immigration policy.

I hope everything is finalised soon.


----------



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, Aussie girl

It's only 2 years and 3 months from the time I applied but nearly 3 years from our wedding.

The reason I considered to contact them because it's only 3 months from the day of getting TR and in DIAC website, they said I must submit all relevant documents which happens AFTER geting TR, I didn't have many stuffs.

Also, in my TR confirmed letter, my CO, who worked at Sydney DIAC, said my case has also been relocated at Melbourne office for Pr processing.

I'm too sick of waiting and many jobs I MISSED just because of not a PR.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

ocalhbt I'm sorry for your wait but i do agree with CG her advice is spot on, if the frustration is too much for you then 2 options are available either you call them to confirm what you have read on there web site and ask for advice or you hang on in there and wait a little longer. Either way i don't believe the process will be speeded up for you or any one else, unfortunately its a frustrating process and like others the name of this game is patience. 

Good luck 
Louise


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd definitely contact DIAC and enquire as you should have received the permanent visa documents 2 years from the date you applied for your original partner visa. Since that date has passed, I'd contact them urgently to request the documents.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank Mark Northam and Louiseb

I called immigration today, after waiting 45mins, I talked to a lady about my case and she said yea they forgot to send you these documents but she'll send email to remind them, but it'll take couple week to arrive to my address and she said i can do police check in advance.

Just some other questions,

In immigration website, they said the processing time of visa 801 is 6-8 months. I just don't understand when it counts, from the day they receive my support documents or from the eligible day (2 yrs from lodgement). 

Any good hints for me about support documents because we didn't travel any place ( due to financial issue) but have some party pictures, plenty of bills, letters, post cards, statement under separate name ( but same address), and joint name.

Will I need to do my partner police check as well?

Really appreciated,


----------



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

is there anyone here?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I believe the 6-8 months is from the time they have all the docs and forms associated with the 2nd stage visa (Permanent), but I wouldn't count on any estimates being accurate at this point, as the onshore partner visa processing centres seem to be swamped with applications with not enough staff to process them in a timely fashion, based on reports. My suggestion: keep in touch with the lady you spoke to at DIAC and see if you can build a bit of a relationship there - if she feels for you as it's been so long, you may be able to get some results. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear Mark,

I already tried 2 more times to remind them that it's over 3 months from the eligible date and I need a letter from them for submit all required docs but nothing happens.

Another month passed.

Can I just prepare all docs in check list and send directly to Melbourne DIAC without their permission?

I'm really sick of waiting 45 mins on phone just to keep remind them.

Really appreciated,


P/s: Will I need to do my partner police check as well?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Yes, I would consider submitting all the forms and documents to them at this point, even if they don't send them to you. Just because they don't or won't send you the forms does not change your eligibility for the permanent visa.

Assuming you're going to do this without an agent, I would make sure you go over the checklist carefully, be very careful filling out the forms and providing all of the supporting documentation, and include a detailed cover letter referencing the Client ID and File No of your original partner visa case and explain (nicely) that you have made multiple attempts to request the documents be sent, but to avoid any further delays you are sending them now yourself, and ask them to please notify you if any further documents are needed.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, Mark

I don't know how to use words to show my deep gratitude to your help.

I will definitely follow your instruction.

I & my partner& 2 citizen already filled 2 statutory , 2 x form 888, acknowledgement letter, 2 x certified passport, licence, party pics,lease agreements, bank statement, mails, household receipts, will, my police check (no oversea penal certificated/ health check required)

From DIAC website: _*"If you have included a dependent child/children (who is currently under the age of 18) as part of this application, the sponsor must also provide a NPC from the AFP."*_

We don't have any child so do I need to submit my wife's police check as well? Any good tips for my case coz we didn't travel any where from the date I granted my uk820?

All the best,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ocalhbt -

Sounds like you have things covered. There's an excellent "sticky" thread on this forum about second stage partner visa applications - 50+ pages worth of posts from people who have gone through this - it's a good resource to get familiar with the process, and there are some great tips on there.

Sounds like no sponsor police check cert needed in your case.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Just few more update about my case coz i know lots of ppl here are in the same sittuation like me ( according to the sticky thread about 2nd stage of Partner Visa)

I already sent all required docs in checklist three weeks ago after waiting 27 months to Melbourne DIAC without their required letter because even I tried to call immigration to ask for required letter but they always pretend to listen, sympathize and never react.

No acknowledge card received yet.
Feel really lost and frustrated.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

ocalhbt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just few more update about my case coz i know lots of ppl here are in the same sittuation like me ( according to the sticky thread about 2nd stage of Partner Visa)
> 
> ...


Just wondering where did you get the check list for 2nd stage? Did DIAC send it to your mail box, or agent? because my agent isn't good at this, he took 1 week to open the mail and tell me that I have a letter from DIAC, he sucks.


----------



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

hi, Panda

It's on the DIAC website:

Partner (Permanent) Calculator

Put Yes to see all documents DIAC need
Don't forget to attach form 80 as well. Hope it's helpful for you.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Ocal


----------



## sandaustforum (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi ocalhbt,
i am in the exact same position as u.
have u got ur 801?

i applied 820/801 aug 2011
got my 820 july 2013.
6 mths has passed and no news from them to request more info. for 801.
a total of 2 yrs 5 mths from when i first applied.

did u submit all docs for 801 without them asking, and did u hear from them?

cheers,
sandaustforum


----------



## Cezzy84 (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you moved house since your 820 was granted?


----------

